# FRAG 176-191 2mg special now available,15% coupon included,report included



## LabpeRep (Dec 13, 2012)

Now we are running a special of 

*HGH FRAG 176-191 2mg, as low as $12 per vial*


At Labpe, we quality control every batch of our products and make sure that  only the top notch peptides are sold. Checkout our MS and HPLC Reports

*BATCH : M121002-L478968*

*MS REPORT:




*

*HPLC REPORT:



*



And Checkout with the coupon code for 15% off your next order.
*coupon code: Dec*



coupon is valid until Dec 18th 2012. 
The code applies to all the peptides. 
No minimum purchase required. 
 Labpe, U.S. made peptide, shipping worldwide with an average of 5 business  days delivery, overnight shipping available for U.S. delivery.
 Sincerely,


----------



## nautica (May 23, 2013)

hey can you get aod9064 in pills?
my knowledge is very minimal with injecting etc, i think pills are the better option for me.


----------

